# Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober



## Wiederanfänger (16. September 2009)

Hallo Brandungsangler,

ich bin in der Zeit vom 2 bis 4 Oktober in der Nähe von Emkendorf.

Meine bessere Hälfte nimmt da an einem Angelkurs teil.

Ich würde gerne Abends mein Glück in der Brandung versuchen.

Ist jemand in der "Nähe" der mir vielleicht eine gute Stelle zum Fischen zeigt?

Sonst lande ich wieder am Staberhuk auf Fehmarn.

Die Stelle hat es mir angetan.

Entfernung ist nicht ganz so wichtig.
Ich fahre meinen Bulli nämlich gerne, wenns um den Fisch geht.

Also, wer hat Zeit und würde mich mitnehmen?

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## blue1887 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Brandungsangler,
> 
> ich bin in der Zeit vom 2 bis 4 Oktober in der Nähe von Emkendorf.
> 
> ...


moin,wenn das man nicht mit AUWA ist|supergri,kann dir Kiel Hohenfelde empfehlen ,ist auch nicht so weit von Emkendorf und schnell am Wasser.
z.b hier.http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2638901#post2638901


----------



## Wiederanfänger (16. September 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

Hallo Blue,

ja das passt so.

Ist jemand in Hohenfelde an dem genannten Wochenende?

So würde ich noch ein paar Boardies mehr kennen lernen.

Also, wer Lust zum Angeln hat, bitte melden.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Klaus S. (16. September 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

Hi,
wenn das Wetter einigermaßen passt komme ich auch dort hin.
Mußt nur noch sagen wann genau... hab es ja nur 5 Min. zum Strand :m


----------



## Wiederanfänger (16. September 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

Hallo Klaus,

das wäre ja super.

Nur 5 Minuten zum Wasser.

Davon träumt man nachts.

So etwas hätte ich gerne im Rentenalter ( so in ca. 30 Jahren)

Ich wollte einfach die Gelegenheit nutzen.

Wenn sich meine Frau schon vergnügt, dann darf ich ja wohl auch, oder?

Geht da eigentlich im Moment was am Strand?

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Klaus S. (16. September 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

Yeap... geht schon bisschen was. Haben vor ner Woche einige Maßige verhaften können. Leider waren aber auch viele von 35-37 cm dabei (Mindestmaß 38 cm). Man hört ja immer das man vor 10 Jahren besser gefangen hat, da hatte man immer um die 10 Maßige... stimmt... da war das Mindestmaß auch noch bei 35 cm, hätten wir das immer noch dann hätte ich an den Abend um die 15 Maßige (degl auch).

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=164731&page=3


----------



## degl (16. September 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Yeap... geht schon bisschen was. Haben vor ner Woche einige Maßige verhaften können. Leider waren aber auch viele von 35-37 cm dabei (Mindestmaß 38 cm). Man hört ja immer das man vor 10 Jahren besser gefangen hat, da hatte man immer um die 10 Maßige... stimmt... da war das Mindestmaß auch noch bei 35 cm, hätten wir das immer noch dann hätte ich an den Abend um die 15 Maßige (degl auch).
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=164731&page=3



Kann Klaus nur Zustimmen und wenns passt bin ich auch wieder dabei:vik:

gruß degl


----------



## Wiederanfänger (16. September 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

Hallo Degl,

das wäre ja klasse.

So lernt man mal die Menschen hinter den Nicknames kennen.

Ich hoffe, dass das Wetter mitspielt.

Wenn es nicht gerade einen Sturm gibt, bin ich ja auf jeden Fall am Wasser.

Ich komme ja maximal 5 mal im Jahr zum Brandungsangeln.

Da muss schon ein richtiger Grund vorliegen, wenn ich in der Nähe vom Meer wäre und nicht angeln gehen würde.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Diddipo (17. September 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

Hallo Wiederanfänger, ich bin ab 03.Oktober in Hohenfelde auf dem Campingplatz "Seeblick" Malmsteg anzutreffen.
Werde dort eine Woche zum Angeln bleiben.
Ich war schon mal auf dem Camp.-Platz, iss so schön nah am Wasser, ca.40m.:vik:

Ich stehe dann auf Platz 22 mit Wohnmobil, Kennz.: MI
vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann.


----------



## Klaus S. (18. September 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

War heute mal in Brasilien (Mittelstrand). Wir hatten zwar nur um die 3 bft aus Ost aber trotzdem ne ganz gute Brandung.


----------



## Klaus S. (18. September 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

Und hier noch paar von Hohenfelde...


----------



## Wiederanfänger (19. September 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

Hallo Klaus,

danke für die Bilder.

Da möchte man gleich die Sachen packen und Richtung Norden fahren.

Hoffentlich siehts in knapp 2 Wochen auch so oder besser aus.

Man man, was freue ich mich.

Endlich wieder Brandungsangeln schwingen.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (26. September 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

Hallo Brandungsangler,

da es ja nur noch eine Woche bis zum Termin ist hier noch mal der Aufruf.

Wie sollen wir uns am besten absprechen?

Soll ich denen, die sich bis jetzt gemeldet haben eine PN schicken?

Hat noch jemand Lust aufs Angeln und zufällig Zeit?

Nur noch bis Freitag. Wenn das Wetter mit spielt bin am Freitag schon an der Brandung.

Meldet euch mal.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Klaus S. (26. September 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

Hi,
ich kann kurzfristig auch schon am Freitag :q
Muß es nur schon am Do. wissen damit ich mir genügend Wattis aus Kiel mitbringe (arbeite in Kiel).


----------



## Wiederanfänger (28. September 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

Hallo Brandungsangler,

wer ist am Freitag ab 18:30 mit dabei?

Wäre schön, noch ein paar "Profis" kennen zu lernen.

Meldet euch mal.

Wir können ja auch per PN die Mobilnummern austauschen.


Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## isfischer (28. September 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> War heute mal in Brasilien (Mittelstrand). Wir hatten zwar nur um die 3 bft aus Ost aber trotzdem ne ganz gute Brandung.



hi klaus,
bist du ein kuestenkind oder ein inlaender?
meine nur, wenn du die kleinen niedlichen wellen ne ganz gute BRANDUNG nennst...(oder war das ironisch gemeint?)

gruss von der kueste
oli


----------



## Klaus S. (29. September 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

Für 3 bft war es eine ganz gute Welle mit aufgewühlten Wasser. So war es gemeint... sowas hat man hier aber nur bei Ostwind. Ne 3 aus West kräuselt man gerade die See.

Mir ist auch ne richtige Brandung mit 6-7 bft von vorn lieber aber nördliche Winde (dann steht der Wind auf die Küste) haben wir hier nunmal sehr selten. Wir haben hier meist westliche Winde (also Landwind).


----------



## Diddipo (29. September 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Brandungsangler,
> 
> wer ist am Freitag ab 18:30 mit dabei?
> 
> ...



Also ich bin erst ab Samstag in Hohenfelde


----------



## Klaus S. (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

Aktuelle Bilder vom Hohenfelder Strand. Wind aus West mit ca. 6-7 bft. 

http://img14.*ih.us/img14/6273/justinsbilder001.jpg 

http://img33.*ih.us/img33/7007/justinsbilder002.jpg 

http://img14.*ih.us/img14/1496/justinsbilder004.jpg 

http://img3.*ih.us/img3/6271/justinsbilder005l.jpg


----------



## degl (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

Boah ey................und ich kann morgen nun doch nicht#q

Wünsche euch fürs WE ein gepflegtes Brandungsangeln#6

gruß degl


----------



## Wiederanfänger (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

Hallo Klaus,

bei den Bildern hälts einen ja nicht mehr zu Hause.

Was freue ich mich auf morgen.

Hoffentlich ist da der einen oder andere Fisch für uns drin.

Wer kommt noch mit?

Ich denke, da gibts genug Platz.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

Hallo Kollegen,

Vorhersage laut BSH für morgen:

Wassertemperatur: 14°C

Wind:  aus Richtung WNW

Geschwindigkeit:  6Bft


Da müsste doch was gehen, oder?

Wer ist dabei?

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Klaus S. (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/hohenfelde

Der ist für Hohenfelde... Wind aus WNW mit 4 bft 

Da wird auf jeden Fall was gehen.... hoffentlich nicht zu viele Kleine.


----------



## sascha1711 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

Bei solch einer schönen Suppe geht immer was.
Petri euch allen#h


----------



## Wiederanfänger (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

Hallo Brandungsangler,

heute ist es so weit.

Alles ( bis auf den Vollmond) deutet auf top Angelwetter hin.

Ich werde mal "live" von der Küste berichten.
( Hoffentlich geht da UMTS )



Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Diddipo (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Brandungsangler,
> 
> heute ist es so weit.
> 
> ...



Also mit meinen Surfstick von Fonic habe ich immer EDGE - Empfang gehabt, lief also prima.


----------



## Klaus S. (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

Denkt dran das am Samstag Feiertag ist und ihr nirgends Wattis bekommt!!!!


----------



## Diddipo (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Denkt dran das am Samstag Feiertag ist und ihr nirgends Wattis bekommt!!!!



Doch, bei Kalles Angelshop in Neustadt, der hat heute von 11:00-16:Uhr auf.

Hole nämlich meine bestellten Wattis für Hohenfelde ab.:vik:


----------



## Klaus S. (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

Dann müssen die wohl ne Sondergenehmigung haben. Grossmann *darf* auf jeden Fall nicht aufmachen.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

Hallo Diddipo und alle die im Moment hier oben sind oder wohnen.

Wer kommt nachher nch mit an die Brandung?

Kenn jemand eine Stelle, wo der Südwestwind einen nicht direkt wegbläst?

Hier ist im Moment ein ganz schöner Wind am toben.

Ich bin ab ca 17:00 unterwegs und hole in Hohenfelde bei Klaus S. die Würmer ab, die gestern übrig geblieben sind.

Wer hat Lust danach noch angeln zu gehen?

Gruß.


Wiederanfänger


----------



## Pixelschreck (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

Schöne Grüsse aus Ahrendshoop!
Wind 7 Bft aus WNW.

http://img183.*ih.us/img183/6048/bath4533.jpg

Gruss
Jens


----------



## FelixSch (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

Alter, da habt ihrt euch ja genau das richtige Wetter für eine mördermäßige Brandung ausgesucht. Ich hoffe, ihr fangt gut, wenn ihr euch schon die ganze Zeit festhalten müsst, um nicht weggepustet zu werden. 
Wäre ja auch gerne dabei gewesen, aber der Job...


----------



## Diddipo (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Diddipo und alle die im Moment hier oben sind oder wohnen.
> 
> Wer kommt nachher nch mit an die Brandung?
> 
> ...



Hi Wiederanfänger,
der Samstag war wohl nicht das wahre#d
Viel Regen, die Ostsee ruhig, da Wind aus Süd und das Wasser war ja auch ziemlich weit unter Normalstand.

Heute abend werde ich wohl los, das Wasser kommt so langsam zurück und Brandung ist auch, da der Wind jetzt kräftig aus West pustet.

Werde dann berichten was so gelaufen ist.


----------



## Klaus S. (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*



Diddipo schrieb:


> Heute abend werde ich wohl los, das Wasser kommt so langsam zurück und Brandung ist auch, da der Wind jetzt kräftig aus West pustet.



Hohenfelde??? Bei West kommt der Wind von der Seite


----------



## Diddipo (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Hohenfelde??? Bei West kommt der Wind von der Seite



Iss klar, aber es ist ne gute Brandung da, werd es versuchen.

Vom Caminglatz "Seeblick", auf dem ich stehe, sind es ja nur 30m bis zum Strand.


----------



## Diddipo (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

Hallo Wiederanfänger, haste denn was am Freitag/Samstag gefangen ?


----------



## Wiederanfänger (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

Hallo an alle Brandungsangler,

der Samstag Abend war eine echt üble Angelegenheit.

Ich bin selten so nass geworden.

Hat echt Spaß gemacht.

Massig kleine am Haken gehabt ( Wiederhakennach dem zweiten kleinen deaktiviert, dann ging dass Lösen super einfach ).

Nach 3 Stunden hatte ich genug Dorschen und Plattfischen den Strand gezeigt.

Dann gings zurück.

Wenn die Fische in 1 bis 2 Jahren maßig sind, dann macht dass angeln wieder mehr Spaß.

Klaus S. ich konnte an dem Abend bei dem Wind echt nicht telefonieren.
Aber ich hatte ja auch gesagt, ich rufe an, wenn der erste Fisch der mitgenommen wird da ist.

Und den gab es den ganzen Abend nicht.

Ich hoffem wir wiederholen das ganze bei besseren Bedingungen.

Gruß aus Westfalen.

Wiederanfänger.

P.S. Meine bessere Hälfte hat als Einzige bei dem Fliegenangelkurs was gefangen. Die Frauen sind auf dem Vormarsch.


----------



## Diddipo (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

Hallo Wiederanfänger, darum bin ich Samstag auch nicht los.

Ich war gestern abend und es hat sich gelohn.

15 Dorsche, davon 9 mit 40-55cm. der Rest wieder zurück.

Siehe Brandungsbericht.


----------



## Klaus S. (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

@wiederanfänger,
sag einfach Bescheid wenn du wieder in der Nähe bist... komme wieder mit 

@diddipo,
wo genau hast du denn geangelt?? Als wir los waren war es bescheidener mit den Maßigen. Wenn ich gewußt hätte wo du nagelst hätte ich noch zugeguckt und wir hätten bisschen quatschen können.


----------



## Diddipo (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

@Klaus,
ich habe genau am Campingplatz gestanden, in der nähe der Slipanlage.

Werde da heute abend meine restlichen Watti´s verfüttern, sind zwar nicht mehr Taufrisch aber versuch macht Klug.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

Hallo Diddipo,

glückwunsch zu den Fischen.

Hoffentlich hast du heute auch Glück.

Wünsche viele große Fische.

Lass aber noch ein paar drin.

Ich würde auch noch mal gerne ein paar maßige fangen.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Klaus S. (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*



Diddipo schrieb:


> @Klaus,
> ich habe genau am Campingplatz gestanden, in der nähe der Slipanlage.
> Werde da heute abend meine restlichen Watti´s verfüttern, sind zwar nicht mehr Taufrisch aber versuch macht Klug.



Also direkt am Parklplatz.... werd heute abend mal vorbei gucken kommen. Bring auch ein Becks-Gold mit :m


----------



## Klaus S. (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

Ich war da aber hab dich nicht gefunden... hab noch paar andere kennen gelernt (sogar einen Schweizer #6). Er war gestern Abend auch in Hohenfelde aber er hatte nichts verwertbartes. 

Sehr cool fand ich solch älteren Herrn der außer seinen Klappstuhl, ne Tüte mit Würmern und 2 Ruten nichts mit hatte. 
Die Ruten hat er über der Lehne vom Klappstuhl abgelegt. Statt Knicklichter hatter er Glöckchen an der Rutenspitze... und er hat sogar ein Dorsch dran gehabt :vik: leider untermassig aber immerhin.


----------



## Diddipo (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

@Klaus,
schade das Du mich nicht gesehen hast, ich war ab 18:30Uhr da und habe bis 23:00Uhr 
mindestens 20 Dorsche, wovon 15 wieder zurückgesetzt wurden.
5 Dorschis waren zwischen 40-45cm.
Montage: 2 Ruten mit Liftmontage Doppelhaken, dadurch hatte ich auch viel Dubletten.
Naja, nächstes Frühjahr bin ich jedenfalls wieder auf dem gleichen Platz.

@Wiederanfänger,
ich habe dir noch ein paar dringelassen#h


----------



## Diddipo (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ich war da aber hab dich nicht gefunden... hab noch paar andere kennen gelernt (sogar einen Schweizer #6). Er war gestern Abend auch in Hohenfelde aber er hatte nichts verwertbartes.
> 
> Sehr cool fand ich solch älteren Herrn der außer seinen Klappstuhl, ne Tüte mit Würmern und 2 Ruten nichts mit hatte.
> Die Ruten hat er über der Lehne vom Klappstuhl abgelegt. Statt Knicklichter hatter er Glöckchen an der Rutenspitze... und er hat sogar ein Dorsch dran gehabt :vik: leider untermassig aber immerhin.



Warst du denn am richtigen Campingplatz, ich meine den am Grüner Weg (Malmsteg), nicht der an der Strandstraße.


----------



## Klaus S. (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

Ahhhh.... dann war ich am falschen Platz. Hab zwar am anderen Campingplatz was leuchten sehen aber dachte nicht dran das du das sein könntest. An der Strandstraße hab ich bald jeden Angler angequascht |supergri war ganz gut was los dort.


----------



## Nils1981 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Wenn ich gewußt hätte wo du nagelst hätte ich noch zugeguckt und wir hätten bisschen quatschen können.



Auch nicht schlecht :m


----------



## Klaus S. (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

Mist Tastatur... irgendwie ist das nun schon zweimal passiert. 
*Bitte* nicht petzen... wurde schon mit den gleichen Fehler anderweitig verpetzt |krach:

Nur einen Buchstaben vertauscht und schon steht da solch Schweinkram. Werd jetzt jedesmal Korrektur lesen bevor ich auf "Antworten" klicke #q


----------



## baltic25 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

:mDa isser wieder....der Nagelkönig aus Schwartbuck:m


----------



## Klaus S. (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*



baltic25 schrieb:


> :mDa isser wieder....der Nagelkönig aus Schwartbuck:m



Psssstttttt........ so ein Mist. 
Das fällt beim schreiben überhaupt nicht auf wenn da mal ein Buchstabe vor den anderen rutscht. Aber wohl nur beim Wort "Angeln" ist es so schlimm. 
Wie schon gesagt... werd jetzt immer nochmal lesen bevor ich antworte. #d


----------



## baltic25 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

ich muß ja ehrlich gestehen.....ich dachte das ist bei euch anner Küste der Begriff zum Angeln#taber danach habe selbst ich das begriffen


----------



## Honeyball (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> *Bitte* nicht petzen... wurde schon mit den gleichen Fehler anderweitig verpetzt |krach:
> 
> Nur einen Buchstaben vertauscht und schon steht da solch Schweinkram. Werd jetzt jedesmal Korrektur lesen bevor ich auf "Antworten" klicke #q


#dDu glaubst doch nicht, dass Dich dieser Appell gerettet hat 

Mein PN-Fach ist schon wieder randvoll...:m


Klaus S. schrieb:


> Wenn ich gewußt hätte wo du nagelst hätte ich noch zugeguckt und wir hätten bisschen quatschen können.


Ich nehm das dann mal zu dem anderen Beitrag dazu...


----------



## Klaus S. (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:


----------



## caddel (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Klaus, ich hab da jetzt echt ein Problem |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Ich ziehe nächste Woche nach Schwartbuck, sag mal bitte sind da alle so?? Ich mein mit zukucken und auf einem Boot ???
Weil dann würde ich das Schlafzimmer in den ersten Stock verlegen....

Gruß#h
caddel


----------



## Honeyball (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*


----------



## Klaus S. (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*



caddel schrieb:


> Weil dann würde ich das Schlafzimmer in den ersten Stock verlegen....



Mein Schlafzimmer liegt auch im 1. Stock... mußt aufpassen, die haben hier alle Ferngläser |supergri

Ist aber ne gute Entscheidung hierher zu ziehen... wirklich schönes Dorf (nur sind die Dörfler alle ein bisschen versaut ).


----------



## Klaus S. (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*



Honeyball schrieb:


>



Da... noch solch Spanner... treibt sich in allen Trööts rum #d


----------



## Honeyball (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*

...war aber noch nie in Schwartbuck #c   |wavey:


----------



## Klaus S. (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...war aber noch nie in Schwartbuck #c   |wavey:



Ich aber schon in Dortmund #h


----------



## Diddipo (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen dem 2 und 4 Oktober*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ahhhh.... dann war ich am falschen Platz. Hab zwar am anderen Campingplatz was leuchten sehen aber dachte nicht dran das du das sein könntest. An der Strandstraße hab ich bald jeden Angler angequascht |supergri war ganz gut was los dort.



Das hatte ich mir schon gedacht, naja, im Frühjahr bin ich wieder da. jetzt stehe ich in Maasholm an der Schlei und werde morgen mal mein Glück mit nem Angelkutter versuchen.

Werde morgen abend dann einen Bericht liefern.


----------

